# Trieste!



## PBEnglish

Hi all,

Just a quick introduction to the group. My name is Paul, I'm 32, originally from England, but raised in Canada. I spent 3 years teaching in South Korea, and I'm just about to start my second year in Italy.
I came across this forum while doing a Yahoo search for, of all things, an expat food delivery service. Weird what the World Wide Web will throw up on our screens.
Anyways, I'm wondering if there are any expats in the Trieste area? I love living here, but it can be slightly lonely at times, as the ony other foriegners I know are my coworkers.
So if there are any expats out in this area that would be wonderful. I'd love to meet some new people!

Cheers!


Paul


----------



## Mercan

Hello Paul, and others, if anyone's reading. 

I came accross this forum while looking for foreigners living in Trieste. I'm a female scientist from Turkey, working as a post-doctoral researcher in Area di Ricerca. I came here two years ago. Although I've made some fairly good friends here, I'm far from being satisfied about my social life. The people I have been hanging out with are either much younger than me (hence have a different understanding of what's fun), or can not (or simply don't want to) speak fluent English (which quickly becomes exhausting, since my Italian is even worse), or all settled down and have toddler kids who require constant attention (there you have the conflicting schedules unless you are ok with having the screaming kids running around you the whole time).

So, I have been dying to meet people more like myself (also who are either native English speakers, or close) and have at least occasional fulfilling conversations and quality time with them. I'm really very tired of trying to go out and have some nice time and end up feeling like I keep hitting a wall. I am a very self-sufficient, independent person, but of course I want to have a healthier social life. It wouldn't be bad to improve my English, or at leat stop it from drowning, which has been what's happening over the last few years. I hope this place helps.

Greetings,

Mercan


----------



## PBEnglish

Mercan said:


> Hello Paul, and others, if anyone's reading.
> 
> I came accross this forum while looking for foreigners living in Trieste. I'm a female scientist from Turkey, working as a post-doctoral researcher in Area di Ricerca. I came here two years ago. Although I've made some fairly good friends here, I'm far from being satisfied about my social life. The people I have been hanging out with are either much younger than me (hence have a different understanding of what's fun), or can not (or simply don't want to) speak fluent English (which quickly becomes exhausting, since my Italian is even worse), or all settled down and have toddler kids who require constant attention (there you have the conflicting schedules unless you are ok with having the screaming kids running around you the whole time).
> 
> So, I have been dying to meet people more like myself (also who are either native English speakers, or close) and have at least occasional fulfilling conversations and quality time with them. I'm really very tired of trying to go out and have some nice time and end up feeling like I keep hitting a wall. I am a very self-sufficient, independent person, but of course I want to have a healthier social life. It wouldn't be bad to improve my English, or at leat stop it from drowning, which has been what's happening over the last few years. I hope this place helps.
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Mercan


Hi Mercan,

Thanks for writing back to this post! It's nice to know there are still some expats out in Trieste!

At the moment, I'm in Canada on vacation, however I am still definitely interested in meeting new people in Trieste. That wall you mentioned hasn't gotten any easier to get over, and meeting people has been difficult to say the least.

Hopefully something can pan out through this forum.

All the best

Paul


----------



## Mercan

Hi, then! Happy vacations in Canada, and hope to meet sometime.


----------



## PBEnglish

Definitely. It'd be nice to meet someone new in Trieste!

Cheers!

Paul



Mercan said:


> Hi, then! Happy vacations in Canada, and hope to meet sometime.


----------



## Mercan

Great. We're trying to organize a meet-up with two people from the britishexpats forum. I saw you're a member there as well; why not join? Let us know when you're back.


----------



## PBEnglish

Mercan said:


> Great. We're trying to organize a meet-up with two people from the britishexpats forum. I saw you're a member there as well; why not join? Let us know when you're back.


That sounds good! Who are the other two people? I know one British girl who lives in Monfalcone, and when I'm back I'll definitely mention we've been in contact.

As for me, I'll be back on the 6th of September. A few weeks to go yet, but I desperately needed this break.

Cheers!


----------



## PBEnglish

Hi Mercan,

I'm back in TS, and still definitely interested in meeting up with you, and anyone else that might be interested. Drop me a line and let me know if you're still interested.

All the best,

Paul


----------



## Dimka

*Bumping it up*

Hello team Trieste anyone is still here? I just moved down here and would love to meet new people. D


----------



## NatalieAnn

*Duino!*

Hi Dimka, I just arrived in Duino 2 weeks ago and will be here till the end of october. I don't speak Italian. I am Canadian and am living in Trinidad for the last 14 years. I came on a break from everything for 10 weeks to focus on my website/bog plus making some stuff. I am looking forward to meeting other people who speak english.


----------



## Dimka

Hi Natalie,

Thank you for your reply!

You story already sounds awesome

How did you choose to come to Duino? I had to google it to see where it is

Dimitry


----------



## NatalieAnn

*Why Duino*

A friend in Trinidad is a Spanish diplomat, and she told me if I wanted to get away for a bit I could either go to Madrid, Spain or Duino, Italy. I really didn't want to be in a city, as Trinidad was already too much city life for me..tons of traffic, noise, too many people. The idea of a far out place like Duino sounded like heaven. Now that I am here, it's more remote than I thought it would be. I am now questioning if I should have gone to Madrid for business purposes as Trieste is proving very difficult for sewing supplies.
I also traveled with my pet rabbit, which I couldn't leave him in trinidad as he suffers with abandonment issues and would die. That was painful in itself, traveling with a rabbit (crazy). It was traumatic for him, but after 7 days he has settled in. 
And what are your plans?


----------



## Dimka

Interesting that your friend would recommend Duino, amongst all other cities. Now it's definitely on my list of places to visit 
I went past it once, on the way to Grado, but didn't pay much attention at the time.
I can imagine how difficult it was travelling with a rabbit! Brave move! Hopefully he will enjoy the Italian food and a lifestyle after he settles in

I lived in the uk for many years and in Australia too, but fancied a change and a new challenge so here I am, probably for a long haul.

Will try to pm you my number. If you have time this weekend let's meet for a coffee in Trieste or Duino.

D


----------



## Dimka

Well, I can't pm until I have 5 "good" posts. Hopefully this one is good enough


----------



## Dimka

Not as good as this one though


----------



## NatalieAnn

*Weekend*

The lady that I am staying by has rented out her place for the week. So tomorrow I am relocating to a guest house that she has organized. Duino would probably be easier for me right now as I have been to Trieste twice and completely lost. There is one main bus stop in Duino that makes it easier for me to find you. I just got hooked up with wifi but still need to figure out how to get a sim card for my phone. Any advice on that? I will message you tomorrow once i get settled in at the guest house. But i can hear outside my window on a friday night some place has live music that sounds really good.


----------



## Dimka

Still don't know how to send a pm in this forum. 
You can get a SIM card from stores in Trieste such as Wind or Tim (network providers over here), also you can go to a shop which sells videos and computer games, they sell them too. Bring your passport as they need to take a copy and register you even for prepaid. Prepare for a half an hour italian burocracy, forms printing, signing and a group translations if there are a few people at the shop they are pretty helpful though. this is what I did, not sure if there is a better way.
Let me know the name of the place where you wish to meet at and I can meet you there


----------



## August17

Hi Everyone! It seems like this thread has been quite for awhile but it's about to be revived... My name is Tina and I moved here a few months ago to teach English and apart from my colleagues, I don't really know anyone. Anyone in Trieste who'd like to meet up for coffee?


----------



## Laura&Gareth

Hi Dimka, Natalie and Tina, myself and my husband have just moved to Trieste and we were wondering the same thing. We dont speak Italian (as yet anyway) but are hoping to learn! x


----------



## Dimka

Hi Tina, Laura and Gareth! Welcome to this thread and to Trieste! It will be great for all of us to meet up for a coffee sometime how about one evening during this week? Perhaps Wednesday? Dimitry


----------



## Dimka

And Natalie of course!


----------



## August17

Wednesday works for me! I'm available after 16:00.


----------



## Laura&Gareth

Wednesday works for me also (unsure about Gareth as he is at work at the moment) but i am free all day 

Where would we be meeting as i currently don't have a car?


----------



## Dimka

Shall we meet at 7 at Piazza Unita in front of the caffe Degli Dpecchi?


----------



## August17

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Laura&Gareth

That's fine for both of us also, looking forward to meeting you both (and anyone else who joins us) 

Should we exchange numbers do you think?

I will be wearing a blue coat if that's of any help


----------



## August17

Black North Face coat with white trim


----------



## yosheryosh

how is living in trieste? this seems to be the only thread on both major forums about it. 

good for families? do you need a car to get around? polluted?

seems to be a nice sized city on the water.


----------



## Laura&Gareth

Hi

Trieste is a nice friendly city - so falls under the category of not too large and not too small, so if you are comparing it to some where a little larger with an active nightlife (as in night clubs) then Trieste may be a little quiet for you.

You don't need a car to get round the city and public transport is good and cheap (compared to the UK), parking can be difficult if you don't have an allocated space. 

It isn't polluted (i would say it is actually very clean apart from the people who don't clear up after their dogs).

Any other questions, just let me know!


----------



## Rob and Becki

Hi guys,

My girlfriend and I just moved to Trieste a few days ago. Just saw there were some forums and thought we'd say hi. We've been living in South Korea for the last few years, then decided to have a bit of a change and move to Italy.

It would be great to meet anyone who's around,

Ciao


----------



## Laura&Gareth

Hi, welcome to Trieste! me and my husband have been living here for nearly a year now, there is a language exchange group that we go to on a Thursday evening from 9pm at Bar H where you will be able to meet lots of people who speak English (and other languages) including us you can add me on fb if you have it and i can invite you or if you want i can add the link on here (or you cant just turn up on Thursday). Laura


----------



## Rob and Becki

Hi Laura,

That sounds good. How have you found the first year, different pace of life? Is that Bar H on Viale XX Settembre? Feel free to send me a link here, or message me for the Facebook details, etc. We look forward to meeting you on Thursday.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Laura&Gareth

Hi Rob

Yes different pace of life, how are you finding it so far? yes that is the bar, however this week they have decided to hold it in Barcola, here is the link to the fb page https://www.facebook.com/events/129167924100251/ (that is the event and this is the group) https://www.facebook.com/groups/205513539597192/

Due to it being here this week we wont be going i'm afraid as my parents are due (up the road for 1 wasnt too bad for them after the would have arrived), we are on holiday the week after also in Croatia so it will be 2 weeks until i am attending again, speak soon and see you in 2 weeks! (P.S if you need anything else, dont hesitate to contact me)

Laura


----------



## Rob and Becki

Hi Laura, thanks for the info. I joined the group and saw the trip to Barcola but I start work fairly early so it was a bit far away. Hopefully it'll be back in bar h next week. Anyway, have a good holiday and look forward to meeting you. Cheers


----------

